# What is to your opinion the best t-shirt shop



## DailyShirt (Jun 30, 2006)

Can you tell me what is in your opinion the best shop in the world selling t-shirts. Besides your own off course.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Best how? Best shirts or easiest to shop at?


----------



## psonio (Oct 19, 2006)

well, since you didn't give any criteria, I'm going to pick one: sales
www.bustedtees.com
because I think that they are one of the most succesful ones out there. 
I heard (from a big screenprinter) that they pull in a couple of mil in sales, along with Defunker. Has anybody else heard otherwise? 
Since most (all?) online t-shirt companies are private, it is hard to find hard data.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

threadless.com, lifeisgood.com, johnnycupcakes.com?

Oh, t-shirthell.com too


----------



## DailyShirt (Jun 30, 2006)

About the criteria for best shop:

1. the best looking
2. the most succesfull


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

1. to me, best looking means "easy to shop at" which doesn't equal "pretty" 

I like the new threadless.com design, bustedtees.com is pretty easy to shop at, this is a pretty well designed cafepress shop: cafepress.com/detourdesign

2. "successful" as in a lot of sales from an online store...I would say threadless.com, tshirthell.com, cafepress.com


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

No fear home
nofeargear.com
Tribal Gear
tribalgear.com
Famous Stars & Straps
http://www.famoussas.com

very clean / very professional


----------



## jarzium (Apr 9, 2006)

i love jonnycupcakes, the designs, the concept and the story behind it. but the cost of the tshirts!! what a killer!


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Another t-shirt company that i like, although their sales i doubt are in the millions at this current moment is deezteez.com and cracksmokingshirts.com both are well designed and successful.


----------



## psonio (Oct 19, 2006)

Tshirtcrib said:


> Another t-shirt company that i like, although their sales i doubt are in the millions at this current moment is deezteez.com and cracksmokingshirts.com both are well designed and successful.


I admire the deezteez design, especially the individual shirt pages. 




EternylStudios said:


> No fear home
> nofeargear.com
> Tribal Gear
> tribalgear.com
> ...


Interesting sites. The best? I don't know.
I found the sound a bit distracting, and flash might be too heavy for some systems. But, i am not a web designer, and you must know your demo better.


Since the discussion has expanded to include shops that do not necessary sell only t-shirts, i nominate http://www.karmaloop.com/


----------



## mj1256 (Oct 26, 2006)

are these companies associate/affiliate or re-sellers stores

or are they on the merchant level


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

I am aware that DeezTeez, bustedtees, tshirthell, johnnycupcakes, lifeisgood and cracksmokingshirts are all on the merchant level.


----------



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

karmaloop.com rocks!...nice suggestion....It also gives a rough idea of the competitive nature of the amount of very nice t-shirt brands out there.

they offer alot of very cool brands.


----------



## shirtstain (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm looking at opening an actual retail t-shirt shop with my own line and some other labels. I know that threadless sells wholesale. Who else? I'm trying to hit the 14-28 demo.


----------



## Tshirtcrib (Jul 21, 2006)

Also Karmaloop.com and bustedtees.com


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

*What's your favorite t-shirt site?*

Based on design, ease of use, simplicity, organization, overall execution etc.?

Mine is: https://store.purevolume.com/

I just love its simplicity and colors (or lack there of).

What's yours?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Based on design, ease of use, simplicity, organization, overall execution etc.?


Added to an existing thread on the topic  

Here's one catalog page that I saw recently that I thought was well done:
http://www.kindredmarket.com/tees.html


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, Kindred has some GREAT designs.


----------



## Salty (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the french www.lafraise.com is cool. Great designs, great sales.


----------



## Snoloha (Nov 20, 2006)

In my opinion the best shops are Lifeisgood.com and OldGuysRule.com.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

OldGuysRule is a pretty cool site (I've seen a lot of guys in my area wearing their shirts). 

One of the members here developed their site for them I think.


----------



## expertjoe (Nov 20, 2006)

I like t-shirt hell.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney said:


> OldGuysRule is a pretty cool site (I've seen a lot of guys in my area wearing their shirts).
> 
> One of the members here developed their site for them I think.


Good site, but the load time for the shirt images is insane; 20k per thumbnail image, yowza! Even on 256k DSL it was loading very slowly.



expertjoe said:


> I like t-shirt hell.


Any particular reason why? Obviously the shirts are going to be hit or miss depending on the person, but their website itself always struck me as one of the WORST designed t-shirt website out there, especially for how big the company is.


----------



## expertjoe (Nov 20, 2006)

It might load slow,But the shirts are so wrong they are right!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Any particular reason why [you like T-shirt hell]? [...] their website itself always struck me as one of the WORST designed t-shirt website out there, especially for how big the company is.


I think they're a great example of content as king. Their website is pretty much poor in every way, but not intolerably terrible in anyway (except arguably load times - but with any modern browser the top of the page will load and give you something to look at while the rest is loading anyway).

No flash, no sound, easy product view, clear purpose (i.e. you know you're on a site to buy t-shirts), unambiguous content, etc. So it just _works_. But it's ugly and very very no frills. Ultimately though there are no distractions: it's a website for buying t-shirts, and it presents those t-shirts effectively and relies on its content to sell.

I'm always very conflicted over T-shirt Hell - is it web design at its worst, or commerce at its simple best?


----------



## expertjoe (Nov 20, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I think they're a great example of content as king. Their website is pretty much poor in every way, but not intolerably terrible in anyway (except arguably load times - but with any modern browser the top of the page will load and give you something to look at while the rest is loading anyway).
> 
> No flash, no sound, easy product view, clear purpose (i.e. you know you're on a site to buy t-shirts), unambiguous content, etc. So it just _works_. But it's ugly and very very no frills. Ultimately though there are no distractions: it's a website for buying t-shirts, and it presents those t-shirts effectively and relies on its content to sell.
> 
> I'm always very conflicted over T-shirt Hell - is it web design at its worst, or commerce at its simple best?


I agree the site itself is amature. But the content is great. Refreshing to see a site that's not PC. I have a great site but I would never put up the content they have on tshirt hell. I don't have the guts.


----------

